# The Amityville Horror (2005)



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well to say the least, this is a creepy movie that will leave you (in the words of the FLemur king on Madagascar) the hibidy jibidies...

Colors were fantastic along with shadows and details in the shadows. I think the epitome of this is the Dolby Digital track really pulls you in with melodic and subtle ambience, whispers, and such. 

To note Ryan Reynolds was fantastic, great acting on his part, after him being in National Lampoon's Van Wilder, I really doubted he could do a serious character. Not the case here.

All in All if you like creepy films this is a must.

~Bob


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree 100%. This is now one of my favorite movies. I didn't think it was going to be good. What remake usually does? THIS ONE!! Very well made and acted. Like you said Bob, Renoylds did a fine job. I'm impressed. 
Effects were stunning. Bass was terrifying. 

My friend is not a horror buff, actually he's afraid of the original Exorcist.:coocoo: But loved this one! We saw this, as with other friends, 3 more times! 

For anyone who's debating which AH movie to choose, look no further than the current version.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is this one that much different from the original? I was none to impressed with it.


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

The story's the same but made much better. Didn't you notice the bass? Am I the only one?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Exorcist, Salems Lot, Pet Cemetary, Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the 13th, Night Of The Living Dead (1990 version), Evil Dead, and Texas Chainsaw Massacre remain the very best horror films ever made. I can tell you, October is an awesome month to hang out at my place to watch movies as I have most of these on DVD, including all of Freddy, Jason, and Living Dead films. I still want Salems Lot and Pet Cemetary...

Lets see current horror film DVD count is 87

~Bob


----------

